# Authenticated but no IP. Please Help Newbie Wireless problem

## marcion

Hello I am trying to connect to my university's wireless network using my old x86 laptop with the Netgear WG511v2 card (Marvell). My friend using his SuSe laptop can connect with no problem.

I get green and yellow lights, and the thing seems to authenticate, but I do not seem to get an IP, possibly because I have not configured my machine properly and it is not asking for one.

If anyone has any ideas or knows what mistake I'm making then please please reply.

-------------

Running 'iwlist wlan0 scan' merrily finds three access points.

And if I run the following command, I seem to get authenticated (Mac addresses have been replaced by X):

```
hostname # wpa_supplicant -w -i wlan0 -Dndiswrapper -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (SSID='STALLMAN' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP method 25 (PEAP) selected

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Authentication succeeded

EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Success - EAP-TLV/Phase2 Completed

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-SUCCESS EAP authentication completed successfully

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX [PTK=TKIP GTK=WEP-104]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX completed (auth)
```

However I cannot seem to get an IP Address:

```
# dhcpcd wlan0

# ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B5:4E:0B:04

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:51 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:35 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:13494 (13.1 Kb)  TX bytes:6350 (6.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:9 Memory:16010000-16020000
```

Here is my  /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="STALLMAN"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        eap=PEAP

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        identity="XXX\username"

        password="password"

        ca_cert="/root/blahblah.pem"

}

```

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net

```
# wireless

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

iface_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-HD"

```

Incidentally, note this may be a red-herring, if I run the following command, I get a nonsense error:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

 *   /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf must set

 *     ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant                             [ !! ]
```

As you can see from the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file above, it does include ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant on the first line

I did also check the .config for wpa_supplicant (in /var/tmp/portage) and it did include CONFIG_CTRL_IFACE=y

----------

## atrus123

Well, this may or may not be any help, but I've found that it is really difficult to configure all these scripts (with any number of possible variables) whenever you go somewhere new with a wireless connection.  For this reason, I've taken to using wlassistant, which just configures wireless tools for you.  Since I've started using it, I've never had a problem connecting.

----------

## marcion

 *marcion wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *   /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf must set
> 
>  *     ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant                             [ !! ][/code]
> ...

 

That was a red herring after all. I had copied the wpa_supplicant file using a public Windows terminal and had picked up some DOS line breaks - d'oh!

----------

## jserink

iwconfig wlan0 essid THEWIRELESSNETWORKNAME

ifconfig wlan0 up

dhcpcd wlan0

That should do it.

Cheers,

John

----------

## sledgeas

Similar problems here (university WiLAN, WPA-EAP PEAP, auth meth2=MSCHAPv2; card – IPW2200 on HP Pavilion dv4000 PentiumM).

wpa_supplicant was compiled with ssl USE flag.

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=10

eapol_version=2

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="MIF"

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="username"

        password="password"

        phase1="peaplabel1=0"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

}
```

wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

```

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'default' ctrl_interfa

ce 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=10

eapol_version=2

ap_scan=2

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='whyrles'

Priority group 0

   id=1 ssid='MIF'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:15:00:00:2b:a9

wpa_driver_hostap_set_wpa: enabled=1

wpa_driver_hostap_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_hostap_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_hostap_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_hostap_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_hostap_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_hostap_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface eth1

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'whyrles'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00

 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_hostap_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_hostap_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1715 bytes of scan results (7 BSSes)

Scan results: 7

...

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1716 bytes of scan results (7 BSSes)

Scan results: 7

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received // i've pressed Ctrl+C here

Removing interface eth1

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_hostap_set_wpa: enabled=0

wpa_driver_hostap_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_hostap_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

Cancelling scan request

```

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

appear in a couple of other places -- I think, that's the problem, only I dunno how to fix it...

With a home Wi-Fi (linksys router) with WPA-PSK, everything connects just fine.

Note, that running

wpa_supplicant -w -i eth1 -Dndiswrapper -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

(-- w/ ndiswrapper) – segfaults the wpa_supplicant, although the keys seem to load fine

```
...

Driver does not support WPA.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

...

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Segmentation fault
```

runnin any combination of these, while connected, won't work:

 *jserink wrote:*   

> iwconfig wlan0 essid THEWIRELESSNETWORKNAME
> 
> ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> dhcpcd wlan0

 

Attempts to dhcpcd end with dhcpcd[11461]: dhcpStart: interface eth1 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring

My info (tried with older ones, too):

gentoo-sources: 2.6.14-gentoo-r4

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.2mprq

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

wpa_supplicant v0.5.3

openssl: 0.9.7j

pam_pkcs11: 0.5.3

opensc: 0.10.1

^^ although i could not get any combination of

```
opensc_engine_path=/usr/lib/<various paths to similar-or-alike-sounding libs>

pkcs11_engine_path=/usr/lib/<various paths to similar-or-alike-sounding libs>

pkcs11_module_path=/usr/lib/<various paths to similar-or-alike-sounding libs>
```

to work..

Thanks for help :)

----------

## latch.r

I am trying to get my fiancee's Sony Vaio to connect to her university wireless under Linux (she dual-boots and it is already set up under Windows).  The wireless device is an Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG (ipw2200), and the network that we are trying to connect to uses WPA with PEAP.  

I have had some success, but need help understanding the output from wpa_supplicant.

Briefly, I have done the following:

1) I compiled a kernel with the ipw2200 driver as a module

2) Following the advice from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-433367-highlight-wpa+supplicant+ipw2200.html I loaded the ipw2200 module with the following option

```

# modprobe ipw2200 hwcrypto=0

```

Without the hwcrypto option, I kept getting "device not found" errors when I tried to run wpa_supplicant.

3) Following a thread at  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-433245-highlight-ioctl+siocsiwpmksa+device.html I emerged ipw2200-firmware.  I'm not sure if this did anything useful or not.

4) I found a wpa_supplicant.conf that used PEAP at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-393108-highlight-wpa+peap.html and copied it.

5) I then ran wpa_supplicant with

```

# wpa_supplicant -d -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i eth1 -D wext

```

using the "wext" driver instead of the "ipw" driver due to reading http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

wpa_supplicant produced copious amounts of output, and the eth1 interface came up, but no IP address was obtained. (It should have used dhcp)  I was unable to determine whether the output from wpa_supplicant indicated that it was working properly or not.  

Rather than put all 467 lines of output here, I'll just include the first few lines:

```

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='Avondale'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf 

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:d4:78:d8

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface eth1

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 244 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:11:0a:8a:a1:0f ssid='Avondale' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:11:0a:8a:a1:0f (SSID='Avondale' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1 

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=26): dd 18 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 01 00 00

```

and the last few lines:

```

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RX EAPOL from 00:11:0a:8a:a1:0f

EAPOL: Ignoring WPA EAPOL-Key frame in EAPOL state machines

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=119

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x392 (ver=2 keyidx=1 rsvd=0 Group Ack MIC Secure)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): b5 42 7b 0d 39 5e 98 c0 51 e7 d6 62 41 c1 12 f5

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 86 9f c8 5d 87 6f 5c 10 2b 1d ec 7f 66 ee 93 8c

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of Group Key Handshake from 00:11:0a:8a:a1:0f (ver=2)

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/2

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:11:0a:8a:a1:0f [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:11:0a:8a:a1:0f completed (auth)

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: authWhile --> 0

```

If the rest would be helpful, let me know.

----------

## latch.r

It turned out that the only problem I had was dhcp not receiving an IP address.  When I worked through it with one of the IT guys, and specified the IP address manually, the WPA wireless connection worked beautifully.

I am still on the hunt for why the dhcp didn't work, and now my challenge is to automate the process.

----------

## UberPinguin

 *atrus123 wrote:*   

> Well, this may or may not be any help, but I've found that it is really difficult to configure all these scripts (with any number of possible variables) whenever you go somewhere new with a wireless connection.  For this reason, I've taken to using wlassistant, which just configures wireless tools for you.  Since I've started using it, I've never had a problem connecting.

 

 *jserink wrote:*   

> iwconfig wlan0 essid THEWIRELESSNETWORKNAME
> 
> ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> dhcpcd wlan0
> ...

 

The problem here is that wlassistant and iwconfig do not have support for configuring all of the authentication parameters needed (i.e. certificates, identity and passphrase for RADIUS, really anything other than plain WEP encryption).

I am having the same problem, but with a different adapter.  I am using an Atheros 5005UG chipset with ndiswrapper for the driver (Atheros USB devices are not yet supported by madwifi).  

Here is my wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
network={

        ssid="WFINET"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        auth_alg=OPEN

        eap=PEAP

        identity="DOMAIN\username"

        password="really weak passphrase ;)"

        ca_cert="/etc/cert/cert.cer"

        ca_cert2="/etc/cert/cert.cer"

        phase1="peaplabel=0"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

}
```

 and my /etc/conf.d/net: 

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext enc on enc open"

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"
```

 and the output of 'wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d': 

```
Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=2

update_config=1

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='WIFINET'

 Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xd

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x5 enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:11:95:da:1c:f7

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1022 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11063 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11063 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11023 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'WIFINET'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11023 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11023 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11023 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c07 len=8

AssocReq IE wireless event - hexdump(len=0):

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11023 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=8

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=0):

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11023 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Association info event

req_ies - hexdump(len=0):

resp_ies - hexdump(len=0):

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Network configuration found for the current AP

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Associated with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Setting authentication timeout: 70 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state RESTART

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=1 method=1 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state IDENTITY

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

EAP: EAP-Request Identity data - hexdump_ascii(len=0):

EAP: using real identity - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx         DOMAIN\username

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=2 method=25 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state GET_METHOD

EAP: Initialize selected EAP method: vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP)

EAP-PEAP: Phase2 EAP types - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 1a 00 00 00

OpenSSL: tls_connection_ca_cert - Failed to load root certificates error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)

OpenSSL: tls_connection_ca_cert - loaded DER format CA certificate

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected

EAP: EAP entering state METHOD

SSL: Received packet(len=6) - Flags 0x20

EAP-PEAP: Start (server ver=0, own ver=1)

EAP-PEAP: Using PEAP version 0

SSL: (where=0x10 ret=0x1)

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:before/connect initialization

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 write client hello A

SSL: (where=0x1002 ret=0xffffffff)

SSL: SSL_connect:error in SSLv3 read server hello A

SSL: SSL_connect - want more data

SSL: 102 bytes pending from ssl_out

SSL: 102 bytes left to be sent out (of total 102 bytes)

EAP: method process -> ignore=FALSE methodState=MAY_CONT decision=FAIL

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=3 method=25 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state METHOD

SSL: Received packet(len=1396) - Flags 0xc0

SSL: TLS Message Length: 3733

SSL: Need 2347 bytes more input data

SSL: Building ACK

EAP: method process -> ignore=FALSE methodState=MAY_CONT decision=FAIL

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=4 method=25 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state METHOD

SSL: Received packet(len=1396) - Flags 0x40

SSL: Need 957 bytes more input data

SSL: Building ACK

EAP: method process -> ignore=FALSE methodState=MAY_CONT decision=FAIL

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=5 method=25 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state METHOD

SSL: Received packet(len=963) - Flags 0x00

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 read server hello A

TLS: tls_verify_cb - preverify_ok=1 err=0 (ok) depth=1 buf='/DC=com/DC=dcname/DC=cert/CN=configuration/CN=Services/CN=Public Key Services/CN=AIA/CN=certserver'

TLS: tls_verify_cb - preverify_ok=1 err=0 (ok) depth=0 buf='/DC=com/DC=dcname/DC=cert/CN=Users/CN=cvsduskzodc01'

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 read server certificate A

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 read server certificate request A

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 read server done A

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 write client certificate A

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 write client key exchange A

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 write change cipher spec A

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 write finished A

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 flush data

SSL: (where=0x1002 ret=0xffffffff)

SSL: SSL_connect:error in SSLv3 read finished A

SSL: SSL_connect - want more data

SSL: 194 bytes pending from ssl_out

SSL: 194 bytes left to be sent out (of total 194 bytes)

EAP: method process -> ignore=FALSE methodState=MAY_CONT decision=FAIL

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=6 method=25 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state METHOD

SSL: Received packet(len=53) - Flags 0x80

SSL: TLS Message Length: 43

SSL: (where=0x1001 ret=0x1)

SSL: SSL_connect:SSLv3 read finished A

SSL: (where=0x20 ret=0x1)

SSL: (where=0x1002 ret=0x1)

SSL: 0 bytes pending from ssl_out

OpenSSL: tls_connection_handshake - Failed to read possible Application Data error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)

SSL: No data to be sent out

EAP-PEAP: TLS done, proceed to Phase 2

EAP-PEAP: using label 'client EAP encryption' in key derivation

EAP-PEAP: Derived key - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

SSL: Building ACK

EAP: method process -> ignore=FALSE methodState=MAY_CONT decision=FAIL

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=7 method=25 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state METHOD

SSL: Received packet(len=28) - Flags 0x00

EAP-PEAP: received 22 bytes encrypted data for Phase 2

EAP-PEAP: Decrypted Phase 2 EAP - hexdump(len=1): 01

EAP-PEAP: received Phase 2: code=1 identifier=7 length=5

EAP-PEAP: Phase 2 Request: type=1

EAP: using real identity - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx         DOMAIN\username

EAP-PEAP: Encrypting Phase 2 data - hexdump(len=19): [REMOVED]

EAP: method process -> ignore=FALSE methodState=MAY_CONT decision=FAIL

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=8 method=25 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state METHOD

SSL: Received packet(len=62) - Flags 0x00

EAP-PEAP: received 56 bytes encrypted data for Phase 2

EAP-PEAP: Decrypted Phase 2 EAP - hexdump(len=35): xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx

EAP-PEAP: received Phase 2: code=1 identifier=8 length=39

EAP-PEAP: Phase 2 Request: type=26

EAP-PEAP: Selected Phase 2 EAP vendor 0 method 26

EAP-MSCHAPV2: RX identifier 8 mschapv2_id 8

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Received challenge

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Authentication Servername - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx            CVSDUSKZODC01

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Generating Challenge Response

EAP-MSCHAPV2: auth_challenge - hexdump(len=16): xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx

EAP-MSCHAPV2: peer_challenge - hexdump(len=16): xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx

EAP-MSCHAPV2: username - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx                  username

EAP-MSCHAPV2: password - hexdump_ascii(len=9): [REMOVED]

EAP-MSCHAPV2: response - hexdump(len=24): xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx

EAP-MSCHAPV2: TX identifier 8 mschapv2_id 8 (response)

EAP-PEAP: Encrypting Phase 2 data - hexdump(len=73): [REMOVED]

EAP: method process -> ignore=FALSE methodState=MAY_CONT decision=FAIL

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=9 method=25 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state METHOD

SSL: Received packet(len=74) - Flags 0x00

EAP-PEAP: received 68 bytes encrypted data for Phase 2

EAP-PEAP: Decrypted Phase 2 EAP - hexdump(len=47): xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx

EAP-PEAP: received Phase 2: code=1 identifier=9 length=51

EAP-PEAP: Phase 2 Request: type=26

EAP-MSCHAPV2: RX identifier 9 mschapv2_id 8

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Received success

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Success message - hexdump_ascii(len=0):

EAP-MSCHAPV2: Authentication succeeded

EAP-PEAP: Encrypting Phase 2 data - hexdump(len=6): [REMOVED]

EAP: method process -> ignore=FALSE methodState=MAY_CONT decision=FAIL

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=10 method=25 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state METHOD

SSL: Received packet(len=38) - Flags 0x00

EAP-PEAP: received 32 bytes encrypted data for Phase 2

EAP-PEAP: Decrypted Phase 2 EAP - hexdump(len=11): xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx

EAP-PEAP: received Phase 2: code=1 identifier=10 length=11

EAP-PEAP: Phase 2 Request: type=33

EAP-TLV: Received TLVs - hexdump(len=6): xx xx xx xx xx xx

EAP-TLV: Result TLV - hexdump(len=2): 00 01

EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Success - EAP-TLV/Phase2 Completed

EAP-PEAP: Encrypting Phase 2 data - hexdump(len=11): [REMOVED]

EAP: method process -> ignore=FALSE methodState=DONE decision=UNCOND_SUCC

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDL

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Success

EAP: Workaround for unexpected identifier field in EAP Success: reqId=11 lastId=10 (these are supposed to be same)

EAP: EAP entering state SUCCESS

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-SUCCESS EAP authentication completed successfully

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAPOL-Key frame

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: processKey

EAPOL: RX IEEE 802.1X ver=1 type=3 len=57 EAPOL-Key: type=1 key_length=13 key_index=0x0

EAPOL: EAPOL-Key key signature verified

EAPOL: Decrypted(RC4) key - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

EAPOL: Setting dynamic WEP key: broadcast keyidx 0 len 13

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=1 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=13

RX EAPOL from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

EAPOL: Received EAPOL-Key frame

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: processKey

EAPOL: RX IEEE 802.1X ver=1 type=3 len=44 EAPOL-Key: type=1 key_length=13 key_index=0x83

EAPOL: EAPOL-Key key signature verified

EAPOL: using part of EAP keying material data encryption key - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

EAPOL: Setting dynamic WEP key: unicast keyidx 3 len 13

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=1 key_idx=3 set_tx=128 seq_len=0 key_len=13

EAPOL: all required EAPOL-Key frames received

WPA: EAPOL processing complete

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: ASSOCIATED -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

 Output of iwconfig after authenticating: 

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"WIFINET"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   

          Encryption key:xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx [4]   Security mode:open

          Link Quality:0/100  Signal level:-47 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Output of ifconfig:

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:95:DA:1C:F7  

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1005 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:360 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:81535 (79.6 Kb)  TX bytes:22069 (21.5 Kb)
```

And after all that, still no DHCP! Aaarrgghh!  In the past I have seen this error, though it isn't cropping up today for some reason: 

```
ioctl[SIOCGIFADDR]: Cannot assign requested address
```

.

Also, I have a home network that uses 128-bit WEP (no PEAP/RADIUS stuff), and I can get DHCP just fine there.

----------

